# Free Craft Glasses At Bws!



## almopec (19/2/12)

I was at the shops this evening and I picked up a 6 pack of LCPA this evening from BWS, as you can get a 2 pack of craft beer glasses, when you buy a 4 or 6 pack of craft beers. The BWS where I was had Little Creatures, Squire, Monteith's, 4 Pines, Fat Yak.... etc, you get the drill. The glasses seem ok and sturdy, you know the type - stemmed wine goblet type. Not sure of the volume, but probably around a stubbies worth. 

Anyhow, if you were planning to buy a six pack to test something nows the chance. 

Cheers
Al
:chug:


----------



## Charst (19/2/12)

Pics of Glasses?


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (19/2/12)

Those glasses are SO lame....give me a dirty big schooner any day....

Glasses with stems are for wine.


----------



## ShredMaster (19/2/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> Those glasses are SO lame....give me a dirty big schooner any day....
> 
> Glasses with stems are for wine.



Awww I was just gonna run out and get some too. 

Always wanted to be a "beer snob" and drink from a glass with a stem and talk about how much pineapple or citrus there is and mention a whole heap of scientific sounding words when drinking a mouth-numbing IIPA. I know a bloke that does that. It's ok if he was drinking a subtle beer or lager but no, its fully hopheadded stuff or Crown. Yes, Crown is a premium beer, says so on the label!

Everything is better in a stemmed glass with a hint of snobbery.

Just look at coffee-wankers who refuse to drink anything where the beans are ground any longer than 5 minutes ago, you know, oxygen and all... 

I'm just looking for an excuse to go and get a 6pack of something I havent tried when the Mrs gets sus and says "but you make your own...". With a pair of free glasses with stems, I now have a reason. :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers,
Shred.


----------



## kelbygreen (19/2/12)

lol shred thats gold. I like to know the quality and if it is good then goes to show how much profit the breweries/bottlos are making. Well I admit I dont mind rum and misses mum is on a cruise they got into international waters a few hrs ago and she rang and said a 1.125lt of UP rum was $28 and the 1.125lt of OP was $30 so I got 2 bottles of OP  since cost $32+ for 700ml of UP in the bottle shops. Oh and they prob had beer but she is half disabled and I aint going to expect her to carry 2 cartons off the boat!


----------



## almopec (19/2/12)

Charst - the look like this: http://www.craftbeerrestaurant.com/Craft_B...nBeer_F1729.jpg

KBB - I like drink my beer from pint glasses like these: http://a4.ec-images.myspacecdn.com/images0...2342dc80b/l.jpg

Shred - I like you, also had to justify why I bought more beer to the mrs, when she politely tells me: I have crates of beers down in the garage...


----------



## Moz (19/2/12)




----------



## brettprevans (19/2/12)

almopec said:


> Charst - the look like this: http://www.craftbeerrestaurant.com/Craft_B...nBeer_F1729.jpg
> 
> KBB - I like drink my beer from pint glasses like these: http://a4.ec-images.myspacecdn.com/images0...2342dc80b/l.jpg
> 
> Shred - I like you, also had to justify why I bought more beer to the mrs, when she politely tells me: I have crates of beers down in the garage...


Nice glass to drink out of. Esp for some beer types
Shred ur douche on that post. Learn more thsn comment. Glass sfructute afect a lot of things. In beer mainly aroma but can affect taste. U obviously don't know anything olfactory and tae chemistry science or you'd know there id legitimacy to glass type.

Now in saying all that bws is just giving away ' impressive' looking glassrs to sell ber nothing scientific about it. 
To the op. Thx for the heafs up. They r nice glasses.


----------



## ShredMaster (19/2/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Nice glass to drink out of. Esp for some beer types
> Shred ur douche on that post. Learn more thsn comment. Glass sfructute afect a lot of things. In beer mainly aroma but can affect taste. U obviously don't know anything olfactory and tae chemistry science or you'd know there id legitimacy to glass type.
> 
> Now in saying all that bws is just giving away ' impressive' looking glassrs to sell ber nothing scientific about it.
> To the op. Thx for the heafs up. They r nice glasses.



Sorry I offended you mate, I'll take your feelings into consideration in future posts. 

I didn't think BWS was considering that much science when pairing up a single glass style with "any" craft beer so I didn't think to thoroughly research a response (which clearly was made mostly in jest as a result of my interpretation of the op as well as the post immediately before mine). Do you perhaps take your coffee that seriously too?

Unfortunately you missed the point of part of that my post so I will spell it out for you: drinking a beer with an overload of bitterness will, scientifically, numb your senses of taste and smell. The same is with any strong flavours being present in typical food. The best restaurants will often serve a "palate cleanser" in between courses to reset your taste and allow their flavours to shine. How will the shape of this glass reduce that numbing effect, scientifically? If you re-read the post, I was referring the comment to a person I know, it was not a sweeping statement about glass style.

You have alot of knowledge from what I've read and a great appreciation for beer, it is a shame that you feel the need to insult a person and make statements about knowledge or lack thereof as if you are the class bully who commands power and attention. In the end, you misinterpreted or perhaps misread my post and I am disappointed with your attack, I kind of expected better from you.

Again, sorry I offended you mate, even if you swirl your glass around holding it up to the light and take a sniff four or five times before sipping. We all have our ways of coping...

Cheers,
Shred.


----------



## gazeboar (20/2/12)

I'll just throw in my objective 2 cents worth here for the sake of defending glass styles and say without being pompous or instructive, that although the Trappist style goblets could appear as having no practical qualities other than being grandiose or pretentious, theres a few design purposes that affect factors other than taste, for those who aren't aware. 


1. The stem prevents heat from the drinkers hand from being transfered into the beer. Is this necessary? No, but if you're drinking a Chimay or something it's going to be a sipping beer, not a guzzling beer at the pub, so it sure helps.

2. The wide rim of the glass apparently accents aromatic qualities. We're presuming of course the people who're drinking premium beers care for such a thing.

3. The wide rim also accommodates for enhanced carbonation in some of the more Trappist/Belgian style beers such as La Chouffe, which has unrelenting carbonation in which a pint glass wouldn't manage greatly. 


I haven't missed any 'point' to this thread, I'm just stating this to justify this certain style, for anyone who thought they were 'pointless' when paired with beer. Obviously, given the context, drinking a Fat Yak out of one of these isn't utilising the intended purposes of such a glass, but hell, if you just like the aesthetics of the glass, then why not drink out of it? I don't doubt they're marketed and paired with these beers because they think the public will want to snap them up because they 'look cool'. And they do, IMO. And who cares if those people aren't aware of the appropriate style for the glass or drink their macro-beers from them. It's not as if the Glassware Police are going to burst in through your door and take you to court on charges of 'Inappropriate glassware usage", and at the end of the day, they're the ones critiquing and deconstructing blatant flavoured beers, so let them.


----------



## white.grant (20/2/12)

I'm rather proud of my collection of beer glasses, both stemmed, stang, straight, dimpled, nonic, chalice, stein and tulip. I can't imagine sipping a belgian dubbel or a weizen out of a mere "schooner", a Pint glass perhaps... but a schooner? 

I also enjoy my coffee freshly ground and take umbrage at your denigration of my proclivities in this regard.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (20/2/12)

Grantw said:


> I'm rather proud of my collection of beer glasses, both stemmed, stang, straight, dimpled, nonic, chalice, stein and tulip. I can't imagine sipping a belgian dubbel or a weizen out of a mere "schooner", a Pint glass perhaps... but a schooner?
> 
> I also enjoy my coffee freshly ground and take umbrage at your denigration of my proclivities in this regard.



In QLD its schooners, pints get too hot too quickly up here, even at the rate that I drink them, in winter, most definitely.

And I'm not saying I don't have a ridiculous collection of stupid looking glassware, I just prefer a dirty big schooner for my beer.

It makes me feel like a real man (yes I may have some insecurity issues going on there....), not some stem sipping shirt lifter with their pinkie up....

But, whatever floats your boat.

@gaze

The glassware police - Thats Gold!!!


----------



## bruce86 (20/2/12)

I know this is not the glasses that the bws are selling but are you guys knocking glasses honestly telling me you wouldn't drink out of something like this  
http://shop.belgianshop.com/acatalog/info_1_VB40287V.html
How cool is it!


----------



## petesbrew (20/2/12)

For me, a belgian always tastes great out of a big leffe glass, and my germans always taste great out of a 1/2 stein with Schloss Neuchwanstein on it. Tacky, yes, but considering my wife got it specially for me, It's a fave.
You've gotta have your favourite glasses. But having a nice big fancy trappist out of a schooner? It kinda ruins the moment.


----------



## Rina (20/2/12)

bruce86 said:


> I know this is not the glasses that the bws are selling but are you guys knocking glasses honestly telling me you wouldn't drink out of something like this
> http://shop.belgianshop.com/acatalog/info_1_VB40287V.html
> How cool is it!


Looks stupid and gimmicky but if it was free I'd take it.


----------



## HoppingMad (20/2/12)

Never really noticed the shape of a glass changing the taste to be honest.

Test: Pour two beers, one into a fancy pants chalice, another into a standard pot glass.

Then come back and tell which is better. Or whether there's no difference at all.
If glassware makes such a huge difference then why don't BJCP/AABC insist on it for beer judging events? 
Many comps I've attended have plastic cups. 

I think a lot of the glassware stuff is about presentation & visual appeal which then makes you think the beer tastes better.
Mentally you see the beer looking better so you perceive it to be so. I suppose some glasses can effect the head on a beer though and this may effect taste in a small part - but that's kind of where it stops for me.

I guess in wine there's a lot of money to be made in selling a different glass for every different type of wine - you only have to check the Riedel website to see the people who make that stuff are doing very nicely. It's ridiculous how many glasses they sell. There's cash to be made in telling us we need a different item for every beverage.

I do enjoy drinking a European Pils or Dortmunder in a tall glass but I don't kid myself it tastes any better. Just looks freakin' cool.

Happy to be proved otherwise if someone can show me some science though. I haven't read the book, but maybe Randy Mosher's 'Tasting Beer' has some word on the subject if anyone has it.

Hopper.


----------



## bum (20/2/12)

HoppingMad said:


> Happy to be proved otherwise if someone can show me some science though.


Surely it is about the experience rather than quantifiably improving the beer itself? 

A nice glass probably only works on those who already like them.


----------



## MarkBastard (20/2/12)

My favourite glasses are the straight sided schooner glasses that Fat Yak and James Squire use.

The pint versions are great too, they're used a lot in America.

I have a lot of glasses in my collection and always choose these ones first.


----------



## black_labb (20/2/12)

I was given some nice stemmed beer glasses and quite like it for alot of beers. not really for english styles but for alot of things I like them/ 
"Unfortunately you missed the point of part of that my post so I will spell it out for you: drinking a beer with an overload of bitterness will, scientifically, numb your senses of taste and smell. The same is with any strong flavours being present in typical food. The best restaurants will often serve a "palate cleanser" in between courses to reset your taste and allow their flavours to shine. How will the shape of this glass reduce that numbing effect, scientifically? If you re-read the post, I was referring the comment to a person I know, it was not a sweeping statement about glass style."

I'm not sure what the point here is. Are you suggesting that everyone drink nothing but low flavoured beers so that the lack of flavour shines, thus making any glasses aside from a schooner or a pint glass useless as you avoid drinking any beer that would suit those glasses? I'd suggest that you are not going to get many people here to agree with you.


----------



## d3vour3r (20/2/12)

i actually have one of these

http://www.planert-jewellery.com.au/photog...%20resized2.jpg

Even though i think its badass to drink out of a once living animals extremity, it kinda chaffs my lips after a while, and not being able to put it down gets kinda lame too.


----------



## gazeboar (20/2/12)

I'll have to agree with a couple of opinions here and say I doubt that these style of glasses dramatically accent the flavour profile of any beer. Maybe beer experts could tell me otherwise. Only real beneficial factor would be containing carbonation in some of the Belgian and Trappist beers, therefore changing flavour in that regard. Can't say I've truly noticed any aromatic highlights. The BWS marketing ploy here is obviously very gimmicky. As HoppingMad said, I think majority of the time it's a visual thing, it's all makeup to for the beer to be viewed in an elitist spotlight, and purely a placebo effect. I remember drinking cola out of my gilded "La Trappe" chalice, for no particular purpose, and laughing at my own pomposity. Did I believe the cola tasted better out of the glass? Probably, in vain.
I've only been to a couple of beer fests (attending craft fest soon) and so haven't seen the glassware judges use. Surely using plastic cups would have a negative effect on taste if anything?

@ Manticle

It's no doubt the Internet in general. Each time I view songs on Youtube it's mindboggling to me the magnitude of Internet strangers who argue over pointless shit, and antagonise others. I've noticed a lot of people even seek it out, in the comments sections, taunting others. (Not refering to anything on these forums here, just Internet arguments in general). The sheer futility of it is verging on absurdity.


----------



## NickB (20/2/12)

Let's face it, glasses are just as much of a marketing exercise as anything else - think about it! Stemmed glass = 'premium', chalice = Belgian etc. But each brand likes to put their own mark on things, and change the glasses somewhat. Just like my 'John Boston Special Lager' short chalice-style glass.... Completely horrible for drinking a lager out of (Belgians are another matter) but it's definitely unique among the dozens of stemmed and 'pils' style glasses....









Cheers


----------



## WarmBeer (20/2/12)

Well, I am now the proud owner of either:
- A $20 six pack of LCPA and 2 free (nice looking) glasses, or
- Two $10 (nice looking) glasses and a free six pack of LCPA

And yes, back in my day we did have to whittle our own coax network connections out of a piece of granite and some twine.


----------



## gazeboar (20/2/12)

NickB said:


> Let's face it, glasses are just as much of a marketing exercise as anything else - think about it! Stemmed glass = 'premium', chalice = Belgian etc. But each brand likes to put their own mark on things, and change the glasses somewhat. Just like my 'John Boston Special Lager' short chalice-style glass.... Completely horrible for drinking a lager out of (Belgians are another matter) but it's definitely unique among the dozens of stemmed and 'pils' style glasses....
> 
> View attachment 52502
> 
> ...



I dig it  I just bought 2 cheap sets of Pilsner and Weizen glasses, and except for lagers I drink most beers out of the Pilsener glasses. Couldn't care less if they aren't suited to a certain style, just like the look of the glass, admittedly. 






Here's my chalice. Got it with a 4 pack, the quad was amazing. Haha... has this thread just been hijacked and turned into Glassware Porn?


----------



## winkle (20/2/12)

I find this is suitable for most styles

View attachment 52503















h34r:


----------



## seamad (20/2/12)

Slightly OT

Glasses do make a difference with wine. I have been a long time member of a beefsteak and burgundy club, meet once a month for lunch.
When i was the winemaster i once put our three main course reds in different glasses ( same wine though). One was a standard tasting glass, another a similiar glass without the thick rim and the third a riedel glass. As usual all wines were masked to avoid label snobbery. Out of the 30+ fellas only one picked it as being the same wine.
Have not tried this experiment with beer but would guess that there would be some effect on perception.

Most german villages have specific glasses for their specific local brew, whether glass design has evolved to enhance particular beers im not sure

Cheers


----------



## Bats (20/2/12)

I bought a 6 pack of the Lord Nelson Pale at BWS.

Here's a pic of the free glasses.


----------



## NickB (20/2/12)

I just want the free glasses......


----------



## brucearnold (20/2/12)

NickB said:


> I just want the free glasses......



And there is a scientific reason to get them... http://beeradvocate.com/beer/101/glassware


----------



## almopec (20/2/12)

WarmBeer said:


> Well, I am now the proud owner of either:
> - A $20 six pack of LCPA and 2 free (nice looking) glasses, or
> - Two $10 (nice looking) glasses and a free six pack of LCPA
> 
> And yes, back in my day we did have to whittle our own coax network connections out of a piece of granite and some twine.






Bats said:


> I bought a 6 pack of the Lord Nelson Pale at BWS.
> 
> Here's a pic of the free glasses.




I'm glad someone grabbed a few of the free glasses.
:icon_cheers:


----------



## Pennywise (20/2/12)

I think the glasses look pretty good...


----------



## winkle (20/2/12)

Pennywise said:


> I think the glasses look pretty good...



They are pretty good, and I can use them when Nick visits


----------



## DU99 (20/2/12)

offer finishes tomorrow..


----------



## NickB (20/2/12)

C'mon Perry. I've honestly only ever broken four, maybe five of your best glasses.....


----------



## kevo (20/2/12)

Walking past BWS today, asked about offer.

Asked old mate what she defined as 'craft' beer.

She pointed to a single section of the fridge. Nothing in there I was all that keen to spend on.

I asked if Coopers would be considered craft in this fine establishment.

'The 62 pilsener, yes, but not the Pale Ale.'

Hence, I do not have any new glasses tonight.


----------



## Nevalicious (20/2/12)

Thanks OP

I'm now enjoying a few Sleeping Giant IPA's with my new glassware

Very nice glassware indeed. I just wanted the glasses. I'm a sucker for free shit!


----------



## black_labb (20/2/12)

Might get some after work tomorrow. Glasses look nice to me, just hope there is something I want to try (or if that fails white rabbit would tickle my poop chute, for that's all us stemmed glass users want in life)


----------



## winkle (20/2/12)

NickB said:


> C'mon Perry. I've honestly only ever broken four, maybe five of your best glasses.....



:lol:


----------



## poppa joe (20/2/12)

I have just finished my Second :beer: bottle of Lord Nelsons Three Sheets ..
Out of my NEW GLASS....
PJ


----------



## argon (20/2/12)

Thinking of getting some tomoz. What volume do they take? A schmiddy it seems like? I like me schooeys or larger.


----------



## winkle (20/2/12)

argon said:


> Thinking of getting some tomoz. What volume do they take? A schmiddy it seems like? I like me schooeys or larger.



You'll be alright, just have to refill a bit faster.


----------



## almopec (20/2/12)

argon said:


> Thinking of getting some tomoz. What volume do they take? A schmiddy it seems like? I like me schooeys or larger.


I just did a rough measure as I still haven't used mine, but you should get at least 350, depending on how you pour your beer.


----------



## Florian (20/2/12)

NickB said:


> C'mon Perry. I've honestly only ever broken four, maybe five of your best glasses.....



hear hear! 

And you got all cranky when I broke *my own glass* at your place...

h34r:


----------



## NickB (20/2/12)

Yeah, but I cleaned up the mess did I not..... 






And you were punished by having your mother-in-law come and pick you up....

h34r:


----------



## winkle (20/2/12)

NickB said:


> Yeah, but I cleaned up the mess did I not.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought "cruel and unusual punishment" was banned in this country.


----------



## Dan Dan (21/2/12)

NickB said:


> I just want the free glasses......



I talked the young fella at my local BWS into giving me some. I bought 1 Coopers pale Ale tallie. I told him I'd bring in a bottle of my home brew to try. I lied.


----------



## Spiesy (21/2/12)

gazeboar said:


> I'll just throw in my objective 2 cents worth here for the sake of defending glass styles and say without being pompous or instructive, that although the Trappist style goblets could appear as having no practical qualities other than being grandiose or pretentious, theres a few design purposes that affect factors other than taste, for those who aren't aware.
> 
> 
> 1. The stem prevents heat from the drinkers hand from being transfered into the beer. Is this necessary? No, but if you're drinking a Chimay or something it's going to be a sipping beer, not a guzzling beer at the pub, so it sure helps.
> ...


Hear, hear.


----------



## sponge (21/2/12)

Huzzah!


----------



## petesbrew (21/2/12)

Dan Dan said:


> I talked the young fella at my local BWS into giving me some. I bought 1 Coopers pale Ale tallie. I told him I'd bring in a bottle of my home brew to try. I lied.


Now that's tight.


----------



## WarmBeer (21/2/12)

Dan Dan said:


> I talked the young fella at my local BWS into giving me some. I bought 1 Coopers pale Ale tallie. I told him I'd bring in a bottle of my home brew to try. I lied.


I'm assuming you're not proud of your homebrew? If you are proud of what you brew, and drink, bring the guy in a beer.

You might convert yet another drinker off the megaswill teat, possibly make a brewing/drinking mate, and maybe, just maybe, find true love...


----------



## szopen (21/2/12)

My choice of beer glass:
http://www.ikea.com/au/en/catalog/products/40179604/


----------



## chunckious (21/2/12)

No handles


----------



## winkle (21/2/12)

WarmBeer said:


> I'm assuming you're not proud of your homebrew? If you are proud of what you brew, and drink, bring the guy in a beer.
> 
> You might convert yet another drinker off the megaswill teat, possibly make a brewing/drinking mate, and maybe, just maybe, find true love...



 

And he may slip you the odd promo glass in the future, _(ie, Stellla glasses without having to buy any Stella)_.


----------



## Wolfman (21/2/12)

Got mine today. Not a bad glass at all.


----------



## gavinl (21/2/12)

Went out of my way to grab mine today. Very happy, thanks almopec!


----------



## Mags (21/2/12)

Got mine too 





B)


----------



## TedAu (21/2/12)

Dropped into BWSon Friday night and picked up a 6e of white rabbit white ale to try and a couple of glasses.

Was impressed with both beer and glasses. SWMBO also liked glasses and would have liked the beer more if it wasn't a carb, she suggested I get some more. 

Now a proud owner of six glasses and looking for a nice white ale recipe


----------



## tiprya (22/2/12)

Does anyone know when this promotion ends?


----------



## Mags (22/2/12)

Yesterday I think, my BWS had until 21/02.


----------



## black_labb (22/2/12)

went in, guy had no Idea about it but gave me 3 bitburger glasses (very average quality imo) with my 6 pack instead. He was happy to get rid of them. 

I'd prefer those stemmed glasses...


----------



## mkj (23/2/12)

Visited the Captain Stirling BWS in Nedlands yesterday, they reckoned you had to buy a carton. 

Dropped by Maylands today, and they said they had "sold out of craft beer" :blink: 

Oh well.


----------

